# Flight Deck texture



## charlie76 (May 9, 2012)

Took this on a US Navy flight deck.


----------



## Trever1t (May 9, 2012)

that's concerning! 

As a metals guy that looks pretty bad.


----------



## charlie76 (May 10, 2012)

Trever1t said:
			
		

> that's concerning!
> 
> As a metals guy that looks pretty bad.



Don't worry...it is rubber-based stuff, not metal.  But in B and W it does have that look.  I guess this is why they were constantly reapplying that stuff.


----------



## groan (May 10, 2012)

I can imagine that would get pretty chewed up in a hurry.
cool textures.


----------



## KenC (May 10, 2012)

Nice work!  I might darken a bit around the edges, especially on the right.


----------



## Trever1t (May 10, 2012)

Me=relieved. Was having nightmares of chipping and painting.


----------



## charlie76 (May 10, 2012)

KenC said:
			
		

> Nice work!  I might darken a bit around the edges, especially on the right.



Agreed...thanks


----------

